# Carved bench in Norse styles



## Clayton7

Hello,

I am a new member here but not new to wood carving.

Since July of this year I have been working on a carved bench in Norse styles of art. I have completed the ends of bench and have gotten a good start on the backrest and the front panel.

A few of the progress on the ends..





































And the front panel and backrest…





































Some accents that I carved for the bench. The letters are the first of each of those in my family, and the J is for our last name. To the right are replicas of 19th century hinges that I will use on the seat, and some upholstery tacks that will be the type that I will use once I get to putting it together..


----------



## helluvawreck

That is going to be a beautiful bench. Congratulations and welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Palliserwoodsman

Great Work, take a look at the Viking museum in Oslo. https://www.google.ca/search?q=viking+museum+oslo&newwindow=1&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=F5lOVImwB4X9oQSesYHwCg&ved=0CEkQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=874 Scroll down and take a look at some of the carving.


----------



## Clayton7

Thanks! Since I am into maritime history I know of the Oslo museum, but have never been there, unfortunately.

It is weird that my pics get cut off. But you can see all of my work here as well…

https://sites.google.com/site/clayton707/sculptureportal

Thanks!


----------



## freddy1962

Excellent work Clayton! I love your patterns. You're going to go crazy though…up and over, in and out …LOL


----------



## wormil

Excellent carving, I really like it.


----------



## oldnovice

As *Rick M.*, excellent carving.
I saw something similar a number of years ago in Monroe Wisconsin, where there are a lot of Norwegian transplants, at a crafts fair (they also had a lot of cheese treats as that is the Midwests Dairy country).


----------



## Clayton7

Thank you!


----------



## EPJartisan

AWESOME!!! Welcome!! Great stuff, Norse and Celtic designs have always been my favorite, and so much fun to carve. I am a sculptor, but love to wood carve. I know the carving forum is not a hopping place, but when you enjoy the quiet conversation between a piece of wood and a sharp blade…what is there to discuss really. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Clayton7

Thank you!

The main parts are in basswood and the accents are in walnut.


----------



## Charlie5791

beautiful work!
Nicely done. I used to do relief carving for a friend who made furniture. What you're doing takes a lot of time and patience. AND… you have to love what you're doing. It's obvious that you do.


----------

